# DE Pregnancy????



## LJV2012 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi ladies, I am 9 days post a 5 day blastocyst DE transfer. I never had any transfers with my OEs as I had none. This morning I tested with a clear blue early response and I got a faint positive. Am I pregnant? I don't want to get my hopes up if I am not. Beta blood test in two days.Hi ladies, I am 9 days post a 5 day blastocyst DE transfer. I never had any transfers with my OEs as I had none. This morning I tested with a clear blue early response and I got a faint positive. Am I pregnant? I don't want to get my hopes up if I am not. Beta blood test in two days. Also can you add a picture of the test on here. Thanks.


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi LJV - it is possible so fingers crossed. On my first DE pregnancy, I tested negative at 9dp5dt, but then a day before OTD, so 13d5dt got a BFP. On 2nd pregnancy, got early positive test. I had nausea and vomiting at 6 days post transfer and test on 7d5dt was negative, but on 8dp5dt, got a faint BFP, then test got gradually darker each day. I now have a 3 year old son and a 9 month old daughter, so was very lucky.
Keep the faith.


----------

